# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] chart not showing for small values

## webmax

Hi,

I have  a excel sheet with 100000 lakh high value and 10 as  low. When i put the chart the chart border is not showing for small value.

I need chart border for small value also.

can you guide.

Attaching the sample excel sheet

Thanks
Webmax

----------


## FDibbins

With such a huge difference is small to high values, the small values are probably just getting lost in the clutter - they are probably there but dont show because they are so small

----------


## josephteh

Try using Logarithmic Scale for your vertical axis options.

Logarithmic Scale Chart.png

----------


## webmax

Thanks so much

----------


## FDibbins

While using log scale may allow you to show all points on your chart, the relative size of 1 value point to another is completely lost

----------

